# UK's scariest dog breeds (allegedly)



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Staffordshire Bull Terrier - The UK's scariest dogs - Pictures - Homefamily - Virgin Media

I'd complain if I had the time (heading out now and not very good at complaints anyway). But that has to go down as THE worst "article" ever written. Whoever wrote that needs to edumacate themselves!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

thats bollocks

for a start the picture isn't even a staffie!!!!!

*Breed:* Staffordshire Bull Terrier
*Known for:* Filling the gap left by Pit Bulls

filling what gap? 

people don't buy staffies because they cant have a pitt, they buy staffies because they love the breed, its just bad press again, and pitt bulls are still easy to come by, same with am staffs, if i had a choice of all 3 i would still buy a staff because i love them,


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

<said in the voice of South Park's Mr Slave> "Jesus Christ"

Although if you live in my area, you may well understand the Staffy/Pit Bull bits!


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Every staffy I've met had been like a cuddly teddy bear, but I understand what they are getting at, I used to live in Crewe and where ever you went you'd see group on 16 year olds with a staffy! Its quite an intimidating thing for some people, most we're trained badly and pulled at lot when ever people went past to get at them. Sadly they have been used to replace pit bulls in a lot of the rougher areas.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Our next dog is going to be a staffy simply because they are lovely dogs and they are suffering terribly. We will be looking to rehome one from a centre to try and reduce the numbers of staffies in centres by one its not a lot but it will help a little.

Marina


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well thats an idiotic article. And that must be the most awful picture of a Dane ive ever seen. Why pick cropped ear pictures for the dane, dobes and staffs?


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I didn't get past the first page - the pic annoyed me enough.



> people don't buy staffies because they cant have a pitt, they buy staffies because they love the breed


Well yes in an ideal world. Unfortunately people DO get staffies to look "hard" and for all the wrong reasons. Which is a shame because they're a lovely breed.

I have had staffies all my life growing up and so have my parents and they've seen their public image go down the pan thanks to the media. Articles like this only encourage people to buy them for all the wrong reasons.

The truth is they are a very loving, affectionate breed and need to be seriously mucked up by a human being before they turn horrible.


----------



## Corn24_7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I hate articles like that we have two staffs that are happy and always full of fun! I have never met one staffy that has been at all aggresive (even when I worked as a vet nurse) unless being licked to death counts??


----------



## skunky (Aug 27, 2009)

Surely if you wanted to replace a Pit youd replace it with an American Bulldog


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You cant replace the pit its an individual in its own right.

They only thing that they have in common is looks.

Marina


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

what a load of crap what i find sad is that they say some of them are aggresive due to poor training and neglect well thats to be expected if i wasnt looked after i would be pretty pissed as well im am actually surprised they didnt include english bull terriers as more often than not im asked if he is a pit bull and people go out of their way to avoid him which is always funny to watch considering he doesnt even notice them


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

they aint seen my 3 year old male staff cleaning 4 week old kittens lol I sware he was a bitch in his last life


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Cant believe what a load of s88t that article is.......trouble is people believ that crap.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

im with virgin, and now writing a formal letter of complaint to their 'most uneducated editor'


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

kerrie said:


> they aint seen my 3 year old male staff cleaning 4 week old kittens lol I sware he was a bitch in his last life


LOL my rottie used to mother my baby ferrets as well. He pick one up once and looked at me and then put it down again.
He is so good with little things, not so fond of strangers but given his life before we moved here its understandable.

Marina


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

you can only laugh in despair at the article:bash:...any dog brought up under the wrong circumstances, with the wrong handling will be just as 'dangerous' as the next..


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It looks like a space filler to be truthful. Its got no fact no sources no statistics its just a load of bleugh from someones head.
If you looks at statistics the majority of dog bites in this country are recieved from jack russels.
Marina


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

gotta love those jack russels, weve got two and they give as good as they get..our dobie got a good telling off from a jack the other morning - the look of horror on his face was classic..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

oh and the picture they have used is a pittbull!


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

what a load of wang! though i do like some of the pictures that they used (even if one of em wasnt the dog they say it was!) never seen a pure white great dane before he looks likes his spots washed off in the sea :lol2:


though saying that rotties used to pull small carts gives me an idea :hmm:

*goes to fashion a small cart so kix can carry his own damn poo bags and water bottle*


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

When my rottie was alive she used to be known as "the stroke machine"

Truely terrifying she was :whistling2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

bendigo said:


> what a load of wang! though i do like some of the pictures that they used (even if one of em wasnt the dog they say it was!) never seen a pure white great dane before he looks likes his spots washed off in the sea :lol2:
> 
> 
> though saying that rotties used to pull small carts gives me an idea :hmm:
> ...


ive had this also in mind for my staff....he would happily trail around all day even pulling the kids along, plus its win win, kids happy, dog tired, me destressed from the insane mutt!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

the "german shepard common for bullying small dogs" hmm =/ every german shepard i have ever ever met has loved my little dog more than most other breeds have i think, infact when i was taking him to training classes there was a german shepard there very out of control yet it would happily lick my dog and lay down with him...


----------



## nicola12 (Feb 8, 2008)

ive got 2 staffies and both live with a 3 month old kitten lol,adore me and my family and i wouldnt have any other breed,infact the youngest staffie got attacked by a cocker spaniel 2 months ago and it left a scar on his nose:devil:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought the funniest bit was the bullmastiffs knock over toddlers bit. Christs sake, any dog could knock over a toddler. One of my rats could knock over a toddler!

Locking jaws mentionned in the pitbull bit too - myth myth myth. Morons.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> people don't buy staffies because they cant have a pitt, they buy staffies because they love the breed


I havnt found that. People buy staffs because they are the in dog at the moment. There has been a massive increase in the ammount of staffs in shelters and kennels where people buy a puppy because its the dog to have and then get bored of it.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I loved how the little sausage dog made it on the list :lol2:.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a german shepard x rotti and hes really dangerous he broke my toe once by sitting on my foot so take this seriously 








one scary staff


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

The frightening thing is that rubbish coming from so-called 'reputable' companies is more likely to be accepted as fact by the unknowing public. I agree that any dog is only as aggressive as the way it was raised. The only breed which truely terrifies me is those freaky little yorkies; working in rescue kennels they were the only dogs who ever showed aggression and tried to bite me. I'd much rather go in a kennel with a staffy than a yorkie any day.

They also seemed to have chosen the least attractive pictures they could- no-one would ever suspect our GSD as a child killer if they saw her big soppy face. Funnily enough, the instant we bought her a pink toy to carry whilst out walking (instead of her favourite black kong) far fewer people cross the street to avoid us. It's all completely in peoples' paranoid heads.

As a bit of an aside though, I got so angry the other day when out walking the dog....we came close to a man stood chatting with a beautiful staffy cross all harnessed up and looking quite respectable. As he saw us come closer he said something to the woman he was talking to and unclipped part of the harness so the dog could ping to the end of the lead and start going completely mental (which of course made Zara a bit of a nightmare to get past but in all fariness she didn't make a sound). Having made his point, he re-clipped and gave her a smug look. The only reason I could possibly think for why he would do that is for fighting, what other point could he have been making to her?? Why else would he be proud that he's turned an animal into an irrational bully?? I just shot him a filthy look and stormed off :blush: whilst feeling very proud that my dog had been quiet as a mouse- lucky for him she's had a firm hand since we've had her or his dog would have lost an ear. Anyway, rant over, sorry for the long post, that one's been brewing for a few days now!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Was it even a british writer.Why are all the cropped breeds cropped.

And how is dashshund on the list but not jacks ?.I will to bet every one here knows a local jack.Who used to stand across the way just waiting to bolt after you.I did we call him peg-leg he/she had 4 legs but only 3 would work.And he/she could keep up with people even on bike.I know i'd be more consered about a jack or jack pack than a staffy.

Plus all the so called hard muppet are walking around with non pure dogs.Staffy,mastiff,rotty,bulldog cross's there making there own pitbulls.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

No chance of that happening to ours. We got him from a re-homing place & he's around 3 years old. He doesn't bark & is so quiet & placid. Heavily built though & very strong. The people at the re-homing place called him "vampire-Bill" because of his canine teeth - they're huge!
I've noticed some people do move over when we walk him but I guess it's a natural reaction bacause of bad press. Most though actually take no notice & a few people even stop to talk (with their dogs) & our staff pays little attention to other dogs, just sniffs them. He's so well behaved. We taught him not to growl or guard his toys which he did when we first got him home. He wouldn't allow us to take toys of him, like if he had a ball he wouldn't give it back for us to throw for him. We weren't intimidated by him though. I used treats as we knew he was food orientated so when he had a toy I would have a treat & say drop, then when he saw the treat he would & I praised him. Kept doing this for a few days & now I don't need treats. I dont take toys away from him but when we play ball or frisbe it's not much fun he don't let go lol.
He has an 'indestructible ball' or whatever it's called which has deep teeth marks in so maybe not completely indestructible, but it keeps him happy. He loves cuddles & to play when we're out over the river & fields & enjoys long walks investigating bushes. He seems to like walking through tall grass too. Just been teaching him to come back off the lead, when we call him if we're out over the river, which he picked up quite quickly. Definitely a nice dog in my opinion & trust worthy. Never damages the house or chews anything up.


Photobucket wont let me put pics up.




> I havnt found that. People buy staffs because they are the in dog at the moment. There has been a massive increase in the ammount of staffs in shelters and kennels where people buy a puppy because its the dog to have and then get bored of it.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

its just ignorance thats all i had a english bull terrier where to a stranger look allot more aggressive and i trusted him over any alsation, lab or westy (to name a few)


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> im with virgin, and now writing a formal letter of complaint to their 'most uneducated editor'


let us know if you get a response, doubt you will though these sorts of companies hate to admit when their wrong!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Im naturally scared of german shepards. I got chased by one that escaped from someones garden at the local village hall. And just as I was about to have to turn and defend myself (it was catching up really quickly) The owner whistled it back. :lol2:

Scary as hell. :devil:

But still its all wrong. Any dog can bite if treated badly.

As for pitbulls though, there is alot of unprovoked attacks, that would scare anyone.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

that great dane pic is awful! did they deliberately look for scary pics or what?!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> that great dane pic is awful! did they deliberately look for scary pics or what?!


clearly! i thought exactly the same


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

thalie_knights said:


> gotta love those jack russels, weve got two and they give as good as they get..our dobie got a good telling off from a jack the other morning - the look of horror on his face was classic..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 My dad known someone who's jack russel put someones doberman in hospital once. I swear if I hear anyone say jack russels are tiny and weak they are mad.

Alot stronger then they appear. But the doberman was let off and out of control so the jack had to defend itself. But their all ok now. : victory:

It definately shut the doberman owner up who was blagging how his doberman would wipe the floor with the jack.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> As for pitbulls though, there is alot of unprovoked attacks, that would scare anyone.


Depends on what you call unprovoked. The majority of dog attacks I've read about (any breed) have been unsupervised kids. My kids know not to play with the dog, touch the dog, sit on the dog, pull the dogs ears, feed him anything, go near him when he's sleeping etc. But then my kids dont get left alone with a dog (any size, any breed) either.

I'm betting at least 8 times out of 10, bites are down to some form of human error - there is a reason for the dog biting, most dogs dont bite for no reason. Just because of the sad events, it's easier for people to blame the dog than blame themselves for not supervising their kids, training their dog, or their kids for poking the dog or driving it to distraction.

Just because you hear more about pit bull attacks doesn't mean that pit bulls are any more likely to bite than any other breed. Just the the majority of people attracted to pit bulls (or staffs, or rotties, or akitas etc) generally aren't those who are willing to put in any kind of (humane non-fighting) training. "Tough" penis extension breeds attract chavs and posers who think it's more fun to tease their dog or train it to attack than teach it obedience and socialisation.


----------



## akai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

None of those dogs are particularly scary if trained properly and handles correctly. i mean, some of the most lovely dogs I've met are staffies. And German Shephards, border collies, great danes, dachshund? Get real! these are all lovely dogs if they have the correct ownership. A bad owner makes a bad dog. Nothing else.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Depends on what you call unprovoked. The majority of dog attacks I've read about (any breed) have been unsupervised kids. My kids know not to play with the dog, touch the dog, sit on the dog, pull the dogs ears, feed him anything, go near him when he's sleeping etc. But then my kids dont get left alone with a dog (any size, any breed) either.
> 
> I'm betting at least 8 times out of 10, bites are down to some form of human error - there is a reason for the dog biting, most dogs dont bite for no reason. Just because of the sad events, it's easier for people to blame the dog than blame themselves for not supervising their kids, training their dog, or their kids for poking the dog or driving it to distraction.
> 
> Just because you hear more about pit bull attacks doesn't mean that pit bulls are any more likely to bite than any other breed. Just the the majority of people attracted to pit bulls (or staffs, or rotties, or akitas etc) generally aren't those who are willing to put in any kind of (humane non-fighting) training. "Tough" penis extension breeds attract chavs and posers who think it's more fun to tease their dog or train it to attack than teach it obedience and socialisation.


Well you cant blame people for labelling them "evil". After so many babies being attacked by them. One was just jumped upon when the baby was left unattended. And their even being considerd banned, cause of their temperement.

Its hard to tell when they will attack unprovoked as well. Like the family I was explaning. Their pitbull they thought was very friendly but then left it unattended with a child, and it just attacked while she was in her high chair.

Sometimes it might be the noise they make, or the size of the child.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

akai-chan said:


> None of those dogs are particularly scary if trained properly and handles correctly. i mean, some of the most lovely dogs I've met are staffies. And German Shephards, border collies, great danes, dachshund? Get real! these are all lovely dogs if they have the correct ownership. A bad owner makes a bad dog. Nothing else.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


 When I was explaining my story it was a guard dog I think. So naturally defensive. It was a local village hall and their house was near there, so its possible he thought I was a threat.

But Your right its the way their raised and treated.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Unattended...with a child. Deed, not breed. If you dont socialise your dog, train your dog, or leave a child unattended with it - you cant just blame the dog. No breed of dog is "evil" - man has made them what they are, if they cannot train a dog, socialise a dog, or keep an eye on their kids, they shouldn't have a dog (or kids for that matter).


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Unattended...with a child. Deed, not breed. If you dont socialise your dog, train your dog, or leave a child unattended with it - you cant just blame the dog. No breed of dog is "evil" - man has made them what they are, if they cannot train a dog, socialise a dog, or keep an eye on their kids, they shouldn't have a dog (or kids for that matter).


 No thats not what I meant.

Frankly i'd have the parents executed for leaving her unattended. What I was getting at is that they are scary and have a scary reputation. I'd be cautious of strangers pitbulls as should anyone.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You should be cautious of any dog. The only reason to be more cautious around pitbulls is because (at least in the UK) they are banned and therefore their owners are criminals - and likely not to have trained them.

Any dog of that size and build could cause the same damage, yep - you can be frightened of them, but its not a rational fear, it's one instilled in you by reading about attacks and not reading the thousands of happy stories about them.


----------



## RCTLisa (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't believe Dachshunds are on that list. They do make a lot of noise for such a little dog but they are so loving and friendly, if they are raised to be so.

Like LisaLQ said I think the way a dog is brought up has a lot to do with the way it behaves and reacts. Watching the Dog Whisper is quite an eye opener!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

In a way this article makes sense because in the streets many people are using this breed as a simbol to look "hard" :lol2: and unfortunately due to the lack of pits in some areas staffs are being used for fighting this is what they might meen by "filling the gap" it's a shame because staffs and pitbulls are great dogs but you get idiots that use the dog for the wrong reasons. pitbulls were bred to fight which is wrong but make a great pet and the worse guard dog in the world due to it's nature lol same with staffs.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> oh and the picture they have used is a pittbull!


 no it's def a staffie in the photo if you look at the american pitbull terrier the body shape,head is a lot different


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Well you cant blame people for labelling them "evil". After so many babies being attacked by them. One was just jumped upon when the baby was left unattended. And their even being considerd banned, cause of their temperement.
> 
> Its hard to tell when they will attack unprovoked as well. Like the family I was explaning. Their pitbull they thought was very friendly but then left it unattended with a child, and it just attacked while she was in her high chair.
> 
> Sometimes it might be the noise they make, or the size of the child.


 Pitbull terrier by nature are good with humans. the breed was originally bred to fight and humans had to be in the fight ring with the dogs so the breed had to have a nice temperment towards people. as said pitbull attacks are down to human error. as for attacking children, the breed was trained to chase and kill smaller animals in preparing for training the dogs for the ring. the dogs may see the child as a smaller animal and do what it's done for many years but this is not the case for pittys that have been rasied with children.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Never met a nasty staffy and we see a lot of them ... agree with the collie tho, I would never trust one...all the others are fine. Been bit by more retrievers and jack russells than anything.


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it me or are these American Pitbull's becoming more popular here in the UK? Being a teen myself, I know alot of the chavs in my area and I'm friends with them. One of them has a Pitbull that's quite big and he was only like three months old (I think anyway). He seemed to be quite tammed, but he could switch.

And the other day I was walking down my shops with a couple of girls, and one of them had a baby pitbull, that could not calm down. The girl kept complainig about it, so I turned around and asked "Why get the dog if you knew it was going to be like this?" She didn't respond much, but you could tell it was to make herself more well known etc.

On the other hand, my best mate has a Staff/labrador. It's so cool!


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

we have 2 staffie crosses and they are the most loving dogs I have ever owned, and would never get another breed. 
ALL dogs have it in them to be nasty even little cute ones, it all depends on how they have been brought up and trained. 
Its so :censor: annoying that people judge breeds (and owners) every dog should be judged individually and not on its breed.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

I think that any dog has the potential to be aggressive, without the proper attention/ dedication and training they require. My best friend has a staffie and in the 6 years she had him, he has never even so much looked at anyone badly. he is such a softy, even when he was attacked by another dog, he did not even fight back. Then again the other day i had a little yorkie thing attack the back of my leg, and the owners just watched and said ' sorry, shes just naughty'

no f***ing wander, if you don't train them properly. Also had quite a fair share of cockers and jacks run after me and had one bite me.:devil:

I remind myself constantly that any breed can be nasty without the right human socialisation etc... it's just bad hype, and because most people are sheep they follow.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the article said:


> *Breed:* Staffordshire Bull Terrier
> *Known for:* Filling the gap left by Pit Bulls


Yep, correct. All the tosser you'd see standing on the street corners with a pit bull now have a staffy



> It mightn’t come as a huge surprise to find these dogs at the top of our list, considering they were originally bred for bull-baiting.


Well yep they were bred for bull-baiting and it doesn't come as a surprise that people think they're scary as it's a misconception. Lots of people still seem to think that staffies are fighting machines.



> Since the outlawing of Pit Bulls in 1991 there’s been a huge rise in Staffie / Pit Bull crosses, and Pit Bull owners often try to pass off their pets as Staffies.


That's true as well.



> So controversial are these dogs, a third of all unwanted pooches at Battersea last year were either Staffies or Staffie crosses.


and again, it's true.


maybe nobody read this bit



> There are some dog breeds that strike fear into the heart of the public. *Whether it’s through reputation alone or their fearsome appearance*,


and staffies do have a reputation through chavs and ignorance.


----------



## the dogs (Jul 15, 2009)

we rscued a staffie two years ago and she is the best dog we ever had . wouldnt trade for anything


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and after reading it all... i can't see anything wrong with it as long as you read it properly. It's about image and conception, not DNA testing and scientific studies.


----------



## calzzy (Sep 2, 2009)

this is actually really funny because any dog can be dangerous if not properly looked after.
the person who did this has serious predjudice


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Meko said:


> and after reading it all... i can't see anything wrong with it as long as you read it properly. It's about image and conception, not DNA testing and scientific studies.


Except it says pit bulls can lock their jaws which is a load of rubbish.

This sort of journalism makes me sick...sounds like it was written by an ignorant five year old. I really wish there was a way to comment on this article!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's popular belief that they can lock their jaws because they can put a lot of pressure into a single bite. If they replaced the word 'lock jaw' with 'bloody hard to open their jaws when they're biting something' then nobody would bother commenting.


There's nothing wrong with the article when read properly. its says SCARIEST not DANGEROUS. People think that GSD's and Staffies and Rotties and Pit Bulls etc are scary.. 
Personally i think the article has been read and commented on by a bunch of 5 year olds.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry meko but you're wrong. They cant lock their jaws any more than any other dog. Yep, their jaws will be strong, but so are any other similarly sized dog, so to say that their jaws lock and other breeds dont is simple misinformation and lies.

As for a third of all dogs in rescues being staffies and in there due to their reputation, that's rubbish too. It just happens to be that there's _too many people breeding them and not enough homes_. You cant tell me that those dogs are all in there for biting people - otherwise they'd have been put to sleep.

The article is a pile of rubbish, and if you think it's all true then you're as ignorant as the person who wrote it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Sorry meko but you're wrong. They cant lock their jaws any more than any other dog. Yep, their jaws will be strong, but so are any other similarly sized dog, so to say that their jaws lock and other breeds dont is simple misinformation and lies.


I'm not wrong. I said it's popular belief that they can. Please point out where i said that they can lock their jaws?



> As for a third of all dogs in rescues being staffies and in there due to their reputation, that's rubbish too. It just happens to be that there's _too many people breeding them and not enough homes_. You cant tell me that those dogs are all in there for biting people - otherwise they'd have been put to sleep.


Nobody said they're in there for biting people. Maybe you need a new monitor because yours seems to be blurring words.
I doubt it's because too many people are beeding them and not enough homes. It's adults that are in rescues, not puppies. If they were being over bred there's be a load of puppies in rescues.




> The article is a pile of rubbish, and if you think it's all true then you're as ignorant as the person who wrote it.


you're the ignorant one for not reading it properly. 
As i've already pointed out; it's *scariest* dogs and not *dangerous*. People have the misconception that staffies, pit bulls, rotties etc are scary because of what they've seen on the news. We all know that a yorkshire terrier nipping somebody won't make the news, it's the big dogs.
Great Danes are scary to people because of their sheer size.
Rotties are scary because of their bulk
Dobermen are scary because people see them on TV used as as guard dogs.

Being scared of a dog doesn't mean it's dangerous and the simple fact is some people ARE scared of staffies because they're ignorant to the breed, just what they've heard about on the news or second hand.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ryanr1987 said:


> no it's def a staffie in the photo if you look at the american pitbull terrier the body shape,head is a lot different


It's not a Staffie it's a Amstaff[num-1] '*Cropped ears'*.And the pitbull[num-5] is't a American pit bull terrier is just a pitbull.Wrong shape for a American pit bull terrier.An American pit bull terrier is a pit bull.But not all pit bulls are American pit bull terriers.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

gazz said:


> It's not a Staffie it's a Amstaff[num-1] '*Cropped ears'*.And the pitbull[num-5] is't a American pit bull terrier is just a pitbull.Wrong shape for a American pit bull terrier.An American pit bull terrier is a pit bull.But not all pit bulls are American pit bull terriers.


 ino it's an am staff that's what i meant. i didn't even look at pictue 5, there's no such thing as just a pitbull it's not a breed. but the apbt is, which that dog is a crappy example of the breed. Also staffies can have cropped ears.

these are nice examples of the breed


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ryanr1987 said:


> ino it's an am staff that's what i meant. i didn't even look at pictue 5, there's no such thing as just a pitbull it's not a breed. but the apbt is, which that dog is a crappy example of the breed. Also staffies can have cropped ears.
> 
> these are nice examples of the breed
> image
> ...


 
Your right pitbull is't a breed as such but a type of dog bred for a pupose much like the Lurcher(a sighthound cross).For example Amstaff(pure breed) X APBT(pure breed) = Pitbull.UK Staffie even in American as breed standeds don't have cropped ears.But yes i'm sure some American may crop UK Staffies or English bull terrier for the fighting ring but they would not be cropped for the show ring.


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate all this hype thing with the media.....its fricking 
Bull***t.
ive been a dog groomer for four years and the only dogs to ever bite me (ive been bitten 6 times), have all been border collies! every one of em! which according to "people" are one of the most family friendly dogs.

ive been living with staffies since i was born...never been bitten or so much as snapped at. one of the most loyal dogs an owner could ever hope for. It winds my ar** when some idiot goes running to their local paper appealing for a staff or bully to be terminated when its the kids fault for teasing the dog when its in its own garden and their parents fault for not supervising the child for being a little pratt and making the dog feel insecure in its own environment. a bull terrier in the hands of an idiot is dangerous, but so is any dog.....!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont think collies are all great family dogs. I think they're working dogs that need a working home (be that actual working or agility and obedience).

I love them, but I'd never have one - because I'm not active enough. Just like I wouldn't have a bull terrier if I couldn't socialise often, or a long haired dog if I didnt have time to groom or money for a groomer, etc.

It's all about choices. Yep breeds have different traits, some breeds are more likely to be bad with other dogs, some dogs are more likely to herd your kids, some dogs are more likely to be stubborn, some breeds are more likely to be bouncy etc. So you pick a breed to match your lifestyle.

Unlucky for the "scary" breeds, the people choosing them aren't choosing based on lifestyle or what they can offer the dogs, they're choosing the stereotype. And when that dog bites, they blame the stereotype and not their own actions. Eg. if you're going to have a pitbull or a rottie or a "scary" dog - you work damned hard to make sure they're socialised and handleable.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Unlucky for the "scary" breeds, the people choosing them aren't choosing based on lifestyle or what they can offer the dogs, they're choosing the stereotype. And when that dog bites, they blame the stereotype and not their own actions. Eg. if you're going to have a pitbull or a rottie or a "scary" dog - you work damned hard to make sure they're socialised and handleable.


 
that's what i was saying Lisa about them being 'scary'. It's not the breed themselves that are scary but the perception people have from them because of the wrong owners. 
When you read the report objectively (for want of a better word), it's saying why people find them scary rather than the breeds themselves being scary or dangerous.


----------

